# You know she loves you when...



## Faun (Aug 13, 2010)

1. She dress up in her finest dresses.
2. She keeps her hair flowing (instead of braided)
3. She put makeup to look more beautiful.
4. She intentionally touches you but pretending it to be unintentional.
5. She laughs at every silly jokes of yours (even those not funny)
6. She looks at you with that dilated eyes look (hoping you too respond the same)
7. She teases you but will defend you when someone else teases you.
8. She waits for you in the class in the morning.
9. She will be present virtually everywhere you go.
10. She takes your photo by making silly excuses.

*You know she has a certain bit of liking for you*

1. She looks at you while simultaneously talking to her friends.
2. She jazz up her looks the next day (of few days after the execution of step 1), includes hairstyle changes, removal of specs (if any) and a nice dress to make you all wow.
3. She tries to be present at the same location at the same time where you are most probably to be seen.
4. Her friends start to stir the silence when you passes by.

*You know she doesn't like you in that way when*

1. She doesn't remember your name.
2. She doesn't reply so often.
3. She says goodbye at the end of discussions (not a see you).
4. She is too straight up in talks. Like if you ask any question she will be terse in her reply.
5. She is always in a hurry (though opposite for shy kind)
6. She turned down you weekend offer with a smiley at the end and some clever excuse.


Source: me and verified over internet


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 13, 2010)

*Re: You she loves you when...*

How about the list She thinks "ewww cheee" about you


----------



## Faun (Aug 13, 2010)

^^read in between the lines. It covers best case to worst case scenario.

tl:dr
Get out of here stalker if u hav nothing to contribute.


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 13, 2010)

ichi said:


> *You know she has a certain bit of liking for you*
> 
> 1. She looks at you while simultaneously talking to her friends.
> 2. She jazz up her looks the next day (of few days after the execution of step 1), includes hairstyle changes, removal of specs (if any) and a nice dress to make you all wow.
> ...



Hmmmmmmmmmm

I.............


----------



## Piyush (Aug 13, 2010)

ichi said:


> Get out of here stalker if u hav nothing to contribute.





nice thread dude

wait a couple of days and i'll post my story


----------



## Faun (Aug 13, 2010)

^^plz no story here, there is a separate thread for that.

Just add points and observations which apply in general to the fairer sex under three situations listed from ur experience or mistakes.


@rhitwick
Always preferred to be on sidewalk ?


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 14, 2010)

ichi said:


> @rhitwick
> always preferred to be on sidewalk ?






.......................


----------



## thewisecrab (Aug 14, 2010)

I've learned that befriending is a better option, and then see where it goes from there


----------



## ajai5777 (Aug 14, 2010)

she passionately looks at my eyes..


----------



## ico (Aug 14, 2010)

she passionately looks at somewhere else..


----------



## Piyush (Aug 14, 2010)

^^where???


----------



## Garbage (Aug 14, 2010)

to/in somebody else's eyes?


----------



## ajai5777 (Aug 15, 2010)

Nope..only at my eyes and I love to look back.


----------



## Faun (Aug 15, 2010)

ico said:


> she passionately looks at somewhere else..



Conclusion: squinty eyes


----------



## ico (Aug 15, 2010)




----------



## confused (Aug 16, 2010)

@thread OP - trust me its a load of crap what you have posted! (the part about love)

Source:Me. Believed it to be love until I got the boot! (Seriously I can only lol at myself at how pathetic I was )


----------



## Faun (Aug 16, 2010)

^^its exactly what happened, not once but twice (the part about love).


----------



## gagan007 (Aug 16, 2010)

it is a nice compilation ichi....all points are true


----------



## tarey_g (Aug 16, 2010)

She gifts me a OCZ SSD.


----------



## Faun (Aug 16, 2010)

^^a geek girl (rare occurance in india). Did it really happen or its from a wishlist. I thought u were already married...lol.

---------- Post added at 09:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:02 PM ----------




gagan007 said:


> it is a nice compilation ichi....all points are true



U never notice once u r in it. Its funny how realize when it matches other's exp too as i read over other forums and dug the past memories.


----------



## jayantr7 (Aug 16, 2010)

12 years passed since I opened my eyes on Earth.I never saw a single girl interested in Technology.She can only give you OCZ SSD when you posted in "*By Demand*" section of her Head Forum...lolxx


----------



## hellknight (Aug 16, 2010)

^^ She listens passionately to your geek talk although she has no idea about it..


----------



## Piyush (Aug 16, 2010)

^^agree


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Aug 16, 2010)

"The characters and topics in this thread are fictitious and imaginary.Any _resemblance_ to persons living or dead is purely coincidental. And we regret for the same "


----------



## tarey_g (Aug 17, 2010)

ichi said:


> I thought u were already married...lol.



Still a bachelor .


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 25, 2010)

"Have you ever been in love? Horrible isn't it? It makes you so vulnerable. It opens your chest and it opens up your heart and it means that someone can get inside you and mess you up. You build up all these defenses, you build up a whole suit of armor, suit of armor, so that nothing can hurt you, then one stupid person, no different from any other stupid person, wanders into your stupid life...You give them a piece of you. They didn't ask for it. They did something dumb one day, like smile at you, and then your life isn't your own anymore. Love takes hostages. It gets inside you. It eats you out and leaves you crying in the darkness, so simple a phrase like 'maybe we should be just friends' turns into a glass splinter working its way into your heart. It hurts. Not just in the imagination. Not just in the mind. It's a soul-hurt, a real gets-inside-you-and-rips-you-apart pain. I hate love".....Neil Gaiman


----------



## Piyush (Aug 26, 2010)

who is/was Neil Gaiman?


----------



## Faun (Aug 26, 2010)

^^JFGI

@rhitwick
True true. I've read it before too.. But you don't love by choice. It just happens because you like something stupid in another person. Anyway it helps you make a good person if not better.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 26, 2010)

^^totally agreed


anyways whats JFGI?


----------



## hot zubs (Aug 26, 2010)

^^^
JFGI - Just ****ing Google It


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 26, 2010)

^ichi add this point also in the first ten points....

11. She dress up in your favorite color.....

---------- Post added at 03:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:19 PM ----------




tarey_g said:


> She gifts me a OCZ SSD.



she can also gifts u a XBOX360 or PS3


----------



## Piyush (Aug 27, 2010)

@ichi and zubs
i'll JFGI


----------



## freshseasons (Aug 28, 2010)

Love is what makes the world go round as if World isn't round already. 

  Still one can never have enough of it.


----------



## jayantr7 (Aug 28, 2010)

KaranTh85 said:


> she can also gifts u a XBOX360 or PS3



Disagree if she not loves you the most.If she *just loves *you then a mid-ranged or cheap gift is only accpetable....normally,if a boy wish to give a love sign to his loved ones,ten a rose[plastic one] is the best...why?


_sasta hai yaar..bahut sasta.._ money is not wasted and she likes that too
_plastic wala dene se usse jab dusre boyfriend ko dena hoga to uska bhi paisa bach jayega..._


----------



## rgsilent (Sep 23, 2010)

She likes you in that way if... 

she clutters your inbox with her pics.


...or she's a slut.



jayant_raj7 said:


> Disagree if she not loves you the most.If she *just loves *you then a mid-ranged or cheap gift is only accpetable....normally,if a boy wish to give a love sign to his loved ones,ten a rose[plastic one] is the best...why?
> 
> 
> _sasta hai yaar..bahut sasta.._ money is not wasted and she likes that too
> _plastic wala dene se usse jab dusre boyfriend ko dena hoga to uska bhi paisa bach jayega..._



It's not at all about how pricey the gift is. Bit of a cliche but what matters is how much it means to the person you're giving it. 

A gift which costs absolutely nothing can have much much more effect than a diamond necklace at times.

Not saying it's completely true but depends on how much she loves you and vice versa I suppose.


----------



## montsa007 (Sep 24, 2010)

She texts you unexpectedly in the middle of a buzzy day :-s

P.S - I'm single don wanna mingle.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Sep 24, 2010)

ichi you are eligible to write for TOI


----------



## Piyush (Sep 24, 2010)

AMD Tells Girls How to Attract a Geeky Boyfriend


----------



## Techn0crat (Sep 26, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> AMD Tells Girls How to Attract a Geeky Boyfriend



Girls like geeks?where are those girls?


----------



## montsa007 (Sep 26, 2010)

Yes mate, they do like geeks.


----------



## tobbyhot (Sep 29, 2010)

it was really interesting and I was thinking about her,does she do the same and there were lots of points I have noticed....


----------

